# Repairing leaky neoprene waders?



## CuppedWings (Oct 22, 2007)

My waders have a small leak in the knee, right where the reinforcement patch is sewn.  Can anyone recommend a good repair for this problem?


----------



## jard (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...x=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=aqua+seal&noImage=0

Try this.  Its called aqua-seal!  It was recommended to me by fellow duck hunters and it is specially designed for neoprene and gore-tex!  I fixed a hole in the seat of mine about the  size of a quarter and it seemed to work just fine.


----------



## hogdawg (Oct 22, 2007)

Just ordered some from Cabelas.  Thanx for the link.  Looks like some pretty good stuff.


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Oct 22, 2007)

my waders came with a tube for repairs that looks like standard clear silicone you can buy at an autoparts store.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Oct 22, 2007)

Goop, Wax Paper and A Brick.   No more leaks!!

MB


----------



## rip18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Goop has fixed some amazingly large holes in my waders before!!!


----------



## Nitro (Oct 22, 2007)

AQUASEAL is the only longterm solution. I have a six year old pair of Neoprene waders that have been hunted hard- they have no leaks thanks to Aquaseal on the areas I have ripped.......

I should be on their ProStaff....


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 22, 2007)

Fuzor.......google it. It's commerical grade bonder. (boot tears only).

AquaSeal for neoprene repair.


----------



## brittonl (Oct 22, 2007)

I vote for AquaSeal too, get mine from Cabelas, as everything!


----------



## gamallardman (Oct 22, 2007)

Blue pvc glue has worked for me and fellow hunters.  Turn waders inside out and stretch were leak is.  Smere glue at leak while you still have them stretched and give a few minutes to dry.


----------



## Russ Toole (Oct 22, 2007)

100% silicone worked for me.


----------



## reddawg9 (Oct 23, 2007)

*wader repair*

You can buy shoe goo at wal-mart in the shoe section,works as good as aqua seal and cheaper.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Oct 23, 2007)

Reddawg,
That is goop!!  It is the best and like you said very cheap.

It is a long term fix.   Six year old waders is just getting worked in good around here!!

Put wax paper on inside of waders at the damaged area
Add goop over tear or hole on outside of waers
Put wax paper over entire gooped area. 
Lay a brick on top of it on a flat surface for 24 hours.
Peel off wax paper and it is fixed for ever!!

MB


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh ..i gorgot about goop. Yep, thats the best. Sorry


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Oct 23, 2007)

*silicone*

Silicone worked on a pair of neopreme waders. I used them for about 4years,I  repaired many small puctures and up to quarter sized holes. just bought clear automotive silicone for about $4.00..smeared small amont on the inside and outside..big holes, I just used fishing line and stitched the hole together and smeared silicone on it.. no leakes.
David


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 23, 2007)

Or better yet......do what i usually do.

When you get a hole in them...ESPECIALLY around the crotch, invite your brother in law on the next hunt, and let him borrow a pair of waders.

This not only allows you to buy a new pair for yourself, but it keeps him from asking you to go back.


----------



## Dep6 (Oct 24, 2007)

H2O, you ain't right!!


----------



## Mark Brooks (Oct 24, 2007)

H2O 

Great Strategy!!!  

MB


----------

